# derrick rose signature logo



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> CK: How close are you and adidas on completion of your logo?
> 
> Rose: This is my logo. [Takes off his hat and points to the rose-styled emblem adorning the front].
> It has a “D” in there, a “1″ and every little petal is my mom and my brothers.
> ...


link


probably the best signature logo since the jumpman.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats actually a really awesome logo. Kudos Derrick and Adidas.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Pretty sweet for sure. Not quite on the same level as the jumpman, but cool in it's own right.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Logos usually go through refinement over the years, and this one needs refinement too. However, even in its raw state, it's still a pretty neat logo.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Not even close to the Jumpman. Nothing ever will be. 

Took me a while to figure out what was going on. However, it does feel as if a carpet firm came and fitted my throat during the night due to my alchol abuse so my fuzzy head is somewhat retarded this morning.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

where did i say this was better than the jumpman?
the jumpman is obvious the best and no other signature logo will top it.

what i meant to say was, it's the best since jordan retired...

it looks better than l-crown-j, kobe, kd, wade, etc...


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

I didn't notice the "1" until I read the quote. I think it's too wide. But other than that, it's nice. I'd like to see it in red.

Edit: Post #1000!


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone know when they are releasing gear with this logo? ...or if they have already.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Firefight said:


> Anyone know when they are releasing gear with this logo? ...or if they have already.



in a different interview (which cant find yet) derrick said, that it would probably be officially released sometime this/next year (2012  )

also, he will wear some different version of his shoe later this season, probably after all star break, like last year when he wore adidas super light.

it will be featured on said version or next season (but i dont think, they will wait that long).


i think his shoes will look better, once they ditch his signature and slap his d.rose logo on it instead.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

found it, was the same interview, lol.


> CK: Are you going to do like last season and also have a second half of the season shoe with it looking like a shortened season already?
> 
> Rose: It is. I can’t say anything about it. I have it but I can’t say anything about it.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Rose Dominate
*










*Rose 773
*


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

BenDengGo said:


> link
> 
> 
> probably the best signature logo since the jumpman.


Thank-you for sharing. I am happy for Derrick, cool kid.


----------



## CHI-Legend (Dec 31, 2011)

I like this one better honestly. And I haven't seen any of his kicks utilize his logo yet. Wish I knew when they would release this sweatshirt, though (Christmas Day Game)


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

you can find some nice and funny stuff over here http://www.chitownclothing.com/category/bulls


----------



## CHI-Legend (Dec 31, 2011)

BenDengGo said:


> you can find some nice and funny stuff over here http://www.chitownclothing.com/category/bulls


Hey man, thanks ... good looking out. That hoodie is MINE !!!


----------

